# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  COLETA DE ÀGUA Sábado, 9 Abril

## Basílio Medalha

Boas.

Tenho o sistema montado para o meu primeiro salgadito.

Preciso de ir buscar 120 Litros de água salgada ao mar.

Já tenho os jerricans, penso ir ao Cabo Raso, no Sábado, dia 9 de Abril de manhã.

Alguem está a pensar ir lá bucar água?

É a minha primeira vez, não tenho bomba.

Se não houver ninguem, o que preciso?

Serve um balde e uma corda?

A que altura está a água +-? Dá para tirar a balde?

Preciso de dicas do pessoal que costuma ir ao Cabo Raso.

Muito obrigado,

Abraço

----------


## luisnunes

Ola Basilio
eu costumo la ir e apanho ao balde, dependente da hora se esta mare baixa ou alta, posso te dizer se estiver bom tempo e a mare estiver baixa ate da para apanhar alguns ermitas(poucos) e nassarios(muitos).

Previsão de Marés - Portugal | Instituto Hidrográfico

costumo ver aqui, portanto sabado de manha é uma boa escolha, se eu for digo algo atraves daqui.
abraço

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Obrigado.

Então basta um balde e uma corda. 3 metros de corda chegam?

Abraço

----------


## luisnunes

amigo Basilio 
a corda so se for para fora de pé e alguem o puxar para dentro novamente,  :SbSourire: 
de resto podes deixa-la em casa.
traz um balde e os jerricans que poders.

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Haaa, então é para molhar os pés?  :SbPoiss: 
Ok, não pesco nada disso...mas no sábado lá estarei.

----------


## luisnunes

É isso, tras umas sandalias ou algum calçado que dê para pores os pezinhos dentro de agua e rezar para que o tempo esteja bom.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola,

Posso me juntar a vocês?

Ainda n vou buscar agua mas se tudo correr bem no final do mês tenho o meu aqua montado e pronto a receber agua.

Gostava de ver como é que se desenrascam.

Podem-me enviar as coordenadas de onde tiram agua lá?

Cumprimentos

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá:  a todos
Como estou a iniciar e quase a terminar os trabalhos de preparação do Aqua também estou interessado em saber como se faz a coleta, até talvez já trazer uns garrafões para armazenar. Será que dá para marcar uma hora e um local de encontro?

----------


## luisnunes

Ola a todos
o cabo raso fica na estrada do Guincho, é um farol enorme, não ha que enganar vejam no google maps.
Eu estarei la por volta das 10, 10 e meia da manha.
tragam calçoes e sandalias, é para molhar pézinho.
Abraço

----------


## Basílio Medalha

O local exato está neste post:

http://www.reefforum.net/f242/locais-de-colecta-20979/

Obrigado pelo trabalho, está muito bom. Eu deixo indicação de salinidade, PH e TD's. Ainda não tenho outros testes.

Se dos que forem, alguem tiver outros testes, podem levar e testamos a água logo ali.



Então por volta das 10:00.

Combinated :SbOk:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ás 10:00  então

Mesmo à entrada do Farol.

Cumprimentos

ps: Se é para molhar o pé o melhor é levar fato de mergulho pq que a água ali é fria  como o diabo  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> a todos
> Como estou a iniciar e quase a terminar os trabalhos de preparação do Aqua também estou interessado em saber como se faz a coleta, até talvez já trazer uns garrafões para armazenar. Será que dá para marcar uma hora e um local de encontro?


boas eu estou como o amigo José mas não vou levar água, talvez la para os friados, mas queria aprender e ajudar..

----------


## José António Lima

Não estou com muita vontade de me molhar  :SbPoiss:  mas se tiver que ser  :Coradoeolhos: 
ás 10 lá tentarei estar  :SbOk:

----------


## luisnunes

Nem sempre esta fria, já apanhei temperaturas melhores no inverno do que alguns dias de verão.
Em relação a entrada, eu costumo entrar um pouco antes do farol mas o melhor local de ponto de encontro é sem duvida a entrada do farol.
Abraço malta

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Bem...para a primeira vez, isto está-se a compor...

Muito obrigado pessoal.

Era bom estar lá alguem que já tenha experiencia...sempre ajuda com alguns truques... :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, eu quando vou recolher água no cabo raso vou para o lado direito, quem está de frente para o farol e para o mar, junto a uns viveiros. Aquilo tanto se apanha bem de maré cheia com vazia (já apanhei das 2 formas ^^). É de fácil acesso e sempre apanhei a enfiar o jarrican na água. A última vez que fui foi na segunda e a água estava cheia de espuma da rebentação das ondas, pensei logo que tinha ido em vão. Recolhi a água na mesma e em casa fiz os testes, tudo óptimo. O que fiz foi levantar as calcinhas e molhar as pernas até ao joelho (não estava assim tão fria) e empurrei o jarrican para o fundo para apanhar a água mais limpa (a que está no fundo) e não a que tinha espuma e porcarias. Boa sorte para essa colecta. Numa próxima pode ser que vá também.

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Obrigado pela dica.

Estou a pensar tirar a balde e, ao despejar para os jerricans com um funil, passar a água por um filtro de 200 microns.

Demora mais, mas já trago a água limpinha.

Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Assim não a apanhas do fundo... Há-de ir sempre alguma mais suja da superfície.

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Estou a ver.

Então encho com um jerrican, como dizes, de forma a apanhar a água do fundo.

De qualquer modo, a ideia do filtro serve, certo?

Obrigado,

Abraço

----------


## luisnunes

É aí mesmo que eu vou João, para mim é o melhor local. Vamos ver se este sábado aquilo esta como de costume.

----------


## ricardotrindade

> É aí mesmo que eu vou João, para mim é o melhor local. Vamos ver se este sábado aquilo esta como de costume.


Vê lá se te lembras de ligar ao amigo para ir apanhar uns nassarios e uns ermitas, levo a minha moto-bomba e vocês nem precisam de acartar os jerricans as costas.
Abraço

----------


## luisnunes

Tas a vontade Ricardo, sabes onde moro, So apareceres devo sair de casa por volta das 10 para as 10.

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Eu estou para ver....

São tantos...tantos...que quando eu chegar já não há água....

mas essa da moto bomba...vinha mesmo a calhar.... :yb677:  

Paga-se o gasóleo da motobomba :yb665:

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Eu estou para ver....
> 
> São tantos...tantos...que quando eu chegar já não há água....
> 
> mas essa da moto bomba...vinha mesmo a calhar.... 
> 
> Paga-se o gasóleo da motobomba


Não é gasóleo é gasolina.

----------


## João Seguro

> Estou a ver.
> 
> Então encho com um jerrican, como dizes, de forma a apanhar a água do fundo.
> 
> De qualquer modo, a ideia do filtro serve, certo?
> 
> Obrigado,
> 
> Abraço


Claro e convém. Em casa podes passar pelo filtro para tirar tudo o que é indesejável...

----------


## fabianomoser

> Obrigado pela dica.
> 
> Estou a pensar tirar a balde e, ao despejar para os jerricans com um funil, passar a água por um filtro de 200 microns.
> 
> Demora mais, mas já trago a água limpinha.
> 
> Abraço


Foi assim que fiz lá na semana passada. 4 baldes e tenho o jerrican cheio! Fácil com uma garrafa de Cola cortada ao meio.

Se calhar apareço por lá também...

Abraço,
Fabiano

----------


## luisnunes

O mesmo sistema que eu uso, maravilha rápido e simpões.
Aparece

----------


## ricardotrindade

Amigo Luis eu vou directamente ter a tua casa para não me perder, vou-te ligar para combinarmos.
Abração

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Bem, então amanhã lá estarei.

Ás 10:00.

Abraço

----------


## luisnunes

Amigo Basilio
La estarei por volta dessa hora, mais coisa menos coisa.
Abraco

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola a todos
contem com mais um :SbOk:

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá:  a todos
até tenho vergonha de contar o que me aconteceu.
aqui o chico esperto pega no GPS e escreve como destino  Cabo da Roca :Whistle:  chega lá às 10H15, tenta encontrar umas caras que viu nas fotos do perfil dos membros e... ...  nada!  :Cool: 
tenta encontrar um lugar compativel com recolha, o mais que não seja para se desenrascar e trazer alguns garrafões,  :SbSourire21:  ... ... claro népias, nada compativel. :Prabaixo:  Diz mal de si próprio por não ter pedido o contacto a um dos membros. 
Vem embora de garrafões vazios,  :Icon Cry:  passa perto do Cabo Raso sem nunca perceber que se tinha enganado,  :Whistle: . 
Ao almoço dá-lhe um click e pergunta á esposa que o acompanha na odisseia, que destino é que marcamos no GPS?
resposta imediata!
Cabo da Roca
boa 120Km que só serviram para passeio  :yb620:  
a todos vós os minhas sinceras 
 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:

----------


## fabianomoser

Tens que trocar de GPS porque esse ai não percebe nada de TPA´s! :yb624: 

Tivemos lá a encher uns jerricans (Valha me DEUS os de 30Lt  :SbRireLarme2: ...)
Eram do Basílio acho eu não eram???

Bem, malta porreira, não rolou nenhuma imperial depois mas da próxima não escapa! Na volta passei para ver o Aqua à Benfica do Ingo e apanhar algumas técnicas de Balling, pois se calhar é o que irei usar.

Da próxima coleta a malta têm de aparecer mais!
Abraço!

Fabiano Moser.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Caros.

Eu só consegui lá passar por voltas das 11:45. Ainda fui espreitar a ver se via Alguem de garrafões na mão mas nada. fica para a proxima.

cumprimentos

----------


## luisnunes

Pessoal adorei a colect de hoje, será para repetir com certeza.
Alguém tirou os parâmetros a agua So para saber se batem certos com os meus.
Abraço e ate a próxima

----------


## fabianomoser

> Pessoal adorei a colect de hoje, será para repetir com certeza.
> Alguém tirou os parâmetros a agua So para saber se batem certos com os meus.
> Abraço e ate a próxima


Boas Luis,

Foi fixe sim senhor. Eu ainda não medi, mas podes partilhar conosco os resultados?

Estou com um update no display. Vou subir 4cm e to um bocado "concentradíssimo" como o Futre... :yb624: 

Amanhã vou ter que buscar ao menos mais uns 2 jerricans para subir o nível, mas devo ir a Fonte da Telha que é mais perto.

Abraço!
Fabiano

----------


## luisnunes

Ola Fabiano 
Como tinhas referido, realmente a mim deu me 1025, ainda
Nao fiz outros testes mas acho que deve de estar bem.

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Viva.

Obrigado a todos pelo bom bocado.

E pela ajuda...bolas, 30 Litros vezes 5 a subir...é obra...amanhã é que doem as costas.
Enfim.

Acabei agora de montar o aquario.

Está tudo a bombar.

*A salinidade, a mim, dá-me 1029.*
Com um refratometro novo...mas se calhar não está bem calibrado.


*Era bom que mais alguem visse a salinidade e o PH, sff.*

Grande abraço.

----------


## luisnunes

Amigo Basílio
Ja calibraste o refractometro?sabes como se faz?
o meu deu 1025 mas gostaria de saber mais resultados para tirar a melhor de 3.
Os restantes testes não fiz mas desconfio que esteja tudo bem, eu geralmente so vejo salinidade para fazer o acerto antes de introduzir no aquario.
espero feedback.

Ps: Boa Sorte com o Aquario Basílio, dentro em breve tens isso a bombar, se eu conseguir arranjo te aqui uns frags para colocares.

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Ja calibrei com o liquido que vinha, penso que água destilada, mas dá-me 1029. Penso ser elevado e o rafratometro não estar bom.

Vou leva-lo á loja e ver.

Precisava mesmo era do PH.

P.S. - Obrigado Luis.

----------


## fabianomoser

> Amigo Basílio
> 
> Ps: Boa Sorte com o Aquario Basílio, dentro em breve tens isso a bombar, se eu conseguir arranjo te aqui uns frags para colocares.


Vê lá que o Basílio não tava lá sozinho!!!
Se precisares de ajuda nos frag´s Tenho 1 alicate XpTo.

1029 acho demais, algo tá mal! por acaso eu não medi, mas tinha a minha próxima dos 1024, e agora tá 1025, portanto era capaz de estar mais alta sim, não sei se tanto assim (1029).

Mete Leite que baixa!  :Smile: 

Até,
Fabiano

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Vê lá que o Basílio não tava lá sozinho!!!
> Se precisares de ajuda nos frag´s Tenho 1 alicate XpTo.
> 
> 1029 acho demais, algo tá mal! por acaso eu não medi, mas tinha a minha próxima dos 1024, e agora tá 1025, portanto era capaz de estar mais alta sim, não sei se tanto assim (1029).
> 
> Mete Leite que baixa! 
> 
> Até,
> Fabiano


 :Olá: 
A semana passada fui lá e deu-me 1029 com refractometro.

----------


## João Seguro

Mas supostamente deves misturar a água do mar com água de osmose. O nosso mar tem a salinidade mais alta que a dos nossos aquários mas 1029 penso ser alta de mais. Mas passa por uma loja com um pouco de água e pede para a medirem :P

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  a todos

 :yb668:  deitem fora os refractometros... acreditem nos valores que eles apresentam, a água na nossa costa tem uma salinidade sempre próxima desses valores (1029) com execpção das zonas onde se mistura com os rios.
Dependendo do tipo de corais que tenham ajustam a salinidade com água de osmose, nada daquelas águas destiladas dos supermercados que até já dizem próprias para aquários  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Um abraço

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Pessoal, vão lá calibrar os refratometros.


Estáva mesmo a 1028.

Já fui a uma loja e vimos com 3 refratometros e dá o mesmo.


Luís, passa na Naturline e calibra o teu. Os teu peixinhos devem estar com dificuldades em respirar.


Temp. 25º
Salinidade 1028
PH 7,9


Abraço

----------


## Ingo Barao

recolha fixe 
malta porreira :SbOk: 
mas fabio...
 :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  Aqua à Benfica do Ingo  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: 

acho que o basilio esta prestes a investir na bomba de transfega  :SbSourire2: 

e o Luis nos bidons de 20l

 :SbOk2:

----------


## luisnunes

Ingo eu quero uns de 30 como os do Basílio, aquilo nao custa nada a carregar.

----------


## fabianomoser

O Basílio bem que podia passar uns 10Lt dos jerricans de 30 pros do Luis, assim tava tudo arrumado!
 :yb624: 

Fabiano.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Tal como o Galinhas disse a água da nossa costa tem a tal densidade falada de ~1.029.

Basilio, só uma nota em relação ao ph, a água após colectada para os bidons/jerricans mais transporte e até introduzir-mos no aqua perde oxigénio, logo o ph tende a baixar. :SbOk3:

----------

